
S&P 500 Plunges 7%, Triggering Market-Wide Stock Trading Halt - zzeder
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-03-08/rout-in-u-s-stock-futures-would-trigger-trading-curbs-at-5
======
talkingtab
Previous thread on HN (just hours ago) with more information and many good
comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22525238](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22525238)

------
SilasX
We just had this thread about the plunge/halt. Merge?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22525238](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22525238)

~~~
dang
Comments moved thither. Thanks to both of you!

------
m0zg
I've been dollar cost average buying for a few days now. Not too much, a few
tens of thousands of dollars a day. Please carry on with the panic, everyone.

~~~
ForHackernews
Congratulations on being rich and somehow dumb enough to think you can time
the market while also believing that dollar cost averaging is a good strategy.
If you are so sure you know where the bottoms are, just buy them. Don't waste
your time with DCA.

~~~
turc1656
OP said nothing about timing the market. As you mentioned, that's the entire
opposite of DCA. I take your interpretation to be a bit disingenuous and
lacking in good faith.

OPs point is clearly that the panic selling is not rational and they are
acting accordingly. Whether or not that's correct remains to be seen, however.

~~~
m0zg
It pays to remember that when one sells their shares, there is someone else
who's buying at the other end of that trade. Right now that someone is me.
20+% discount sounds pretty awesome even if it's not "the bottom". I typically
buy and hold, and not worry too much about turbulence, since I'm not on
margin.

